# cómo puedo generar frecuencias de hasta 40 Khz con pic



## DANTEALIGER (Abr 29, 2008)

hola a todos: espero me puedan colaborar con lo siguiente, necesito generar una frecuencia de 40Khz maximo con pic , tengo alguna idea con el pwm pero no se como.
Cualquier sugerencia les agradezco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

Con un PIC puedes generar cualquier frecuencia que se te ocurra, (Por ejemplo varios GHz), si lo empleas como control de un circuito PLL y un divisor de frecuencia acorde a la frecuencia deseada.

40 KHz es una frecuencia baja, seguramente se puede generar en modo directo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 30, 2008)

Si utilizas el pic16f877- 876 solo debes leerte el datasheet es muy facil y hay un poco de codigo como hacerlo, no entiendo tu pregunta, es trivial.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

Como para agregar algo:
Si el codigo con el que generas la frecuencia es simple te permite mayores frecuencias, si dentro del cogigo incluyes llamadas a procedimientos o controles, el propio codigo ralentiza la generacion, el impedimento de alcanzar una alta frecuencia de salida no proviene de la fisica del dispositivo sino de lo vericuetos que poseea el programa


----------



## DANTEALIGER (Abr 30, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Si utilizas el pic16f877- 876 solo debes leerte el datasheet es muy facil y hay un poco de codigo como hacerlo, no entiendo tu pregunta, es trivial.



Sí estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo trivial de la pregunta, soy un poco novato. Realmente lo que quiero es implementar el pic para que genere las frecuencias ultrasonicas en el circuito "plaguicida 
ultrasónico automático" del portal de pablin, que me imagino que lo conoces.Quiero presentar este proyecto para poder graduarme como tecnico electronico. Si me das una idea, gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 1, 2008)

Pues la verdad si solo tienes que generar una señal de 40khz, me parece que un micro es tirar el dinero, si con un cd40106 es mas que suficiente y sobra.

Por que no nos vendes el trabajo...que es lo que debes hacer con el profe, vender la historia.

Unas cuantas preguntitas para que veas hacia donde va el tema.

Que aporta de nuevo tu circuito?
Por que debes usas un micro?
Como lo piensas implementar?
Tienes las herramientas necesarias?
....


----------



## andresd0 (Ago 20, 2008)

con un cristal de 4 mhz generas un  retardo de 13 milisegundfos para le alto y 12 para el bajo total 25 ms y el resultado es una frecuencia de 40khz es relamente sencillo, lo e probado y se genera exacto ni mas ni menos


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2008)

¿Tiene que ser un ciclo de trabajo "Cicle Duty" 50%?


----------



## pepechip (Ago 21, 2008)

andresd0 dijo:
			
		

> con un cristal de 4 mhz generas un  retardo de 13 milisegundfos para le alto y 12 para el bajo total 25 ms y el resultado es una frecuencia de 40khz es relamente sencillo, lo e probado y se genera exacto ni mas ni menos



La rutina mas simple que hay es la que hace encender y apagar un diodo led continuamente en un bucle cerrado. Solo tienes que hacer eso pero utilizando un retardo de 12,5mseg.
Hay un programa en el foro que le introduces el tiempo que deseas y te da la rutina necesaria.


----------



## Meta (Ago 21, 2008)

Si, como este via web.

http://www.golovchenko.org/cgi-bin/delay


----------



## garzon (Jun 16, 2010)

Buens tardes si estoy mirando este tema y pues estoy interesado en aprender como puedo generar la frecuencia de 40 khz pero no entiendo sera que alguien tiene la paciencia de explicarme como hacerla y pues eh visto que se hace en codigo asembler ????


----------

